# The H.O. Studley Tool Chest



## Blake Bowden (Aug 30, 2016)

Brother Henry O. Studley (1838-1925) built this magnificent wall-hung chest while employed by the Poole Piano Company of Quincy, Massachusetts. In an oak clamshell box adorned with rosewood, ebony, pearl and ivory, Studley kept both tools he made and a collection of the finest hand tools made prior to 1900, including a complete set of woodworking tools as well as machinist and stonemasonry tools. To pack the 300-plus tools into a case only 19 1/2 inches wide, 39 inches long and 9 1/2 inches deep, Studley devised a jigsaw puzzle arrangement of flip-up trays, fold-out layers and hidden compartments. 

Source: Woodworking Magazine


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 30, 2016)

That is Amazing!


----------



## Bloke (Aug 30, 2016)

Blake Bowden said:


> View attachment 5212
> 
> Brother Henry O. Studley (1838-1925) built this magnificent wall-hung chest while employed by the Poole Piano Company of Quincy, Massachusetts. In an oak clamshell box adorned with rosewood, ebony, pearl and ivory, Studley kept both tools he made and a collection of the finest hand tools made prior to 1900, including a complete set of woodworking tools as well as machinist and stonemasonry tools. To pack the 300-plus tools into a case only 19 1/2 inches wide, 39 inches long and 9 1/2 inches deep, Studley devised a jigsaw puzzle arrangement of flip-up trays, fold-out layers and hidden compartments.
> 
> Source: Woodworking Magazine



I knew exactly what this thread was about but had to come in hoping there would be a picture of it to refresh my memory...... it's awesome and I've always loved that piece of kit


----------



## Blake Bowden (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## Bloke (Aug 31, 2016)

Watched the video.... it is an amazing piece of art.... which I completely understand; I have something similar (in concept) for my chisels; so they are kept together as a set. It will be the same for him, to make sure his set of tools never got split up or in the back of a shed...


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 8, 2016)

VERY nice.


----------



## Bloke (Sep 25, 2016)

Blake Bowden said:


>



There is a shorter one here... not mention of Freemasonry... but we will see it front and centre..


----------

